# Nail trimming with a Dremel



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html

Just trimmed the dogs nails and took a couple pictures. 

Hope this helps. Keep the nails short. Good for the dogs and your possessions.

Happy trails.

Rod a.k.a redbirddog


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin's nails are always too long! We have tried treats, more treats, just turning the dremmel on near her & treating etc. P detests having her nails trimmed! She lets me handle her feet/touch nails with no issue; however, trimming is a whole level of "freak-out" that only surfaces at that time :-\ We have to take her to get her nails done, and even with a grooming table & harness, it still takes 3 adults. Ugh!!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

redbirddog,

How often do you trim your dogs nails to keep them that short?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> redbirddog,
> 
> How often do you trim your dogs nails to keep them that short?


About once every two months is all it takes. I did it more often (about every week) at first just to get them used to it. The videos attached to Peticure were very helpful.

When I can hear the tap, tap, tap on the hardwood floor, it is time to trim. The "quick" recedes fairly quickly. It takes about 5 minutes to do both dogs. Bailey has big paws and takes a little longer than Chloe's little paws.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

We do Lucy's about every 10 days. We started when she was very little. It does take both my husband and I to do it. He uses the dremel and I rub her belly. She now concedes, knowing she will get a good cookie when she is done. Her toenails grow REALLY fast.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey kelllygh - I have a suggestion for you if you are interested in putting in more effort.

I think it was one of redbirddog's posts that mentioned he used a mat. After thinking about Savannah's freak-outs, I decided part of it was uncertainty. So we have a new game with a designated mat - it's called tap-tap-tap. The mat comes out and she is told it is time for tap-tap-tap. The game and mat always go together. I had some leftover turkey. So I sat on the mat and with the dremel off said 'Paw' and tapped her paw three times while saying tap-tap-tap, released her paw, and gave her a piece of turkey. We did this maybe 6-10 times the first night. I turned the dremel on before I put the mat away, but didn't move it near her. We did this for two or three days then started tap-tap-tap on a nail. After a day or so, I turned the dremel on and tapped her nail. She didn't care. She wanted the turkey. The turkey always came after I said tap-tap-tap. She now gives me her [front] paw and her other [front] paw for each nail. We are still working on the back paws. I need a different word for those. (suggestions would be welcome).

The key seemed to have been the mat. Each time it comes out means the same game and the turkey treat. Each time it goes away, the game is over, and the treats are gone. Many thanks to the poster of the mat idea!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

nice vid 10 min long. Same principles as outlined already clippers and dremel method.
Our dog Sam wants to lick the dremel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWOkW8wLiSk&feature=related

if link is dead search youtube for "How to find the quick, and clip nails; how to dremel black nails on a large dog 2010.MOD"


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

I clip Matt's nails every week. All I need is a clipper and a cookie jar ;D Matt knows that he gets q little treat after each foot and as soon he sees the jar and the clipper he goes on his bed. Matt is really good with letting me do it since I never cut to deep. One day my mom asked me to cut her new dogs nails. He is a rescue and they were not only super long but also really dark. Guess who cut too deep? :-[ After that I went to petsmart so the groomer could show me how to cut them right so I would never hurt Matt. It's easier than you think


----------

